
Kickstarter: Open-Source Sciter Engine - ameshkov
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/c-smile/open-source-sciter-engine
======
c-smile
Sciter's author here. Please ask me any questions about the Sciter and the
campaign.

~~~
mmerlin
That is an impressively large install base!

Are you marketing this campaign to your corporate customers?

I would also suggest adding a higher level sponsorship level eg $50k (because
it's a small amount for some of those companies who have used Sciter in their
mass market products)

------
anaganisk
Wow going thu it quickly, I see it as a replacement for the electron dumpster
fire. Hope this works out and we see lighter apps again. All the best.

